# Mock Crab cakes (made with zucchinni)



## HalfSmoked (Sep 14, 2019)

Awhile back Bearcarver posted a Blueberry Zucchini Bread and I made mention of the mock crab cakes. Several have asked for this recipe and I had to look for. Well I found it and here it is. Sorry I don't have any pictures of them being made but it is a straight forward recipe. This for sure is a great recipe for vegetarians.

Zucchini Crab Cakes

2 1/2 cups grated zucchini

1 cup fine bread crumbs

1 egg beaten

2 tablespoons minced onion

1 tablespoon mayo or salad dressing

1 teaspoon prepared mustard

1 teaspoon of Old Bay or to taste

mix all ingredients together and form into cakes (4 or 5)

3 or 4 tablespoons fine cracker meal

Roll cakes in the cracker meal and fry in oil till brown. 

Hope you enjoy.

Warren


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks Warren, I still got monster Zucc's in the garden I would like to use for something other than bread.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2019)

danmcg Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2019)

pc farmer Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2019)

BigScoots Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2019)

That sounds good Warren! Thanks for posting.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2019)

xray Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank You Warren!!
I'll be trying this as soon as I can conjure up another Zuke!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for the like Bear it is greatly appreciated.
Hope you enjoy them. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve Thanks for the like it is appreciated. Hope you enjoy.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2019)

Peachey Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2019)

Cabo Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2019)

Miss Piggy Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

Don't get caught making these, Warren. I pretty sure you can lose your Maryland Residential Status.
Sounds really good and, maybe, an interesting way to stretch a pound of Backfin.
There is a new fish monger out here in the mountains. We have become friendly. He hooks me up with new menu specials for my written reviews and hand picks his best when I order anything. He and his wife make different seafood sandwiches and platters to get folks interested.  Crab cakes is a menu staple. I figured I would give them a try. I ordered two Platter, for Bev and I and Zak, threw in an order of Crab Stuffed Mushrooms, on the house. OMG! The closest think to actual Crab in the Cake was they stored the Mix, NEXT to the cans of Asian Crab in the Cold Case!. I have seen folks Stretch the number of cakes they can get per pound of Crab. But these had to be made with 10 pound of Bread Crumbs to 1 pound of Claws Meat! Worst I have ever had. Crazy part is he now, sells the Hell out of them because the locals don't know any better...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Sep 20, 2019)

THANKS  Having just vacationed in Ocean City and tasted the real deal I am on the hunt for a legit recipe.  Warren, if you don't mind me asking, how different would your crab cake recipe be from this one?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2019)

My real crab cake is different as I don't use any filler just all real crab meat.

1lb crab meat
(doesn't have to be lump I used it all claw meat and body meat mixed together)

2 tablespoons mayo or salad dressing

1 tablespoon prepared mustard

1 large egg

Old Bay to taste

Mix all together trying not to break up the crab meat to much. (I mix by hand gently) Form into cakes (I measure about 2/3 cup per cake) making about 4 - 5 cakes. Brown in oil till brown or you can broil. Making sure they are cooked through because of the egg but remember the crab meat is already cooked before removing from the shell.

Enjoy

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Don't get caught making these, Warren. I pretty sure you can lose your Maryland Residential Status.
> Sounds really good and, maybe, an interesting way to stretch a pound of Backfin.
> There is a new fish monger out here in the mountains. We have become friendly. He hooks me up with new menu specials for my written reviews and hand picks his best when I order anything. He and his wife make different seafood sandwiches and platters to get folks interested.  Crab cakes is a menu staple. I figured I would give them a try. I ordered two Platter, for Bev and I and Zak, threw in an order of Crab Stuffed Mushrooms, on the house. OMG! The closest think to actual Crab in the Cake was they stored the Mix, NEXT to the cans of Asian Crab in the Cold Case!. I have seen folks Stretch the number of cakes they can get per pound of Crab. But these had to be made with 10 pound of Bread Crumbs to 1 pound of Claws Meat! Worst I have ever had. Crazy part is he now, sells the Hell out of them because the locals don't know any better...JJ



Yup a lot of crab cakes in restaurants is all filler not at my house. I don't use any filler.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2019)

zwiller Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2019)

JJ I will say the thing about the mock crab cake is that they are great for vegetarians. I had some when this recipe first came around and they were not that bad.

Warren

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> My real crab cake is different as I don't use any filler just all real crab meat.
> 
> 1lb crab meat
> (doesn't have to be lump I used it all claw meat and body meat mixed together)
> ...





Is that everything?
No rolling in cracker crumbs, like with the "Mock" Crab Patties?
Like.

Thanks Warren!
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> JJ I will say the thing about the mock crab cake is that they are great for vegetarians. I had some when this recipe first came around and they were not that bad.
> 
> Warren
> 
> Warren




Exactly!!
I sent the "Mock" recipe to my Sister immediately.
She & her Husband have been Vegans since his First Heart Attack (about 20 years ago).

Bear


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2019)

Warren I just seen this it sounds great,after seeing the pic of that Bushel of Crabs I would have thought the real deal would have been posted.Hope I didn't miss seeing that post.
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Sep 20, 2019)

WOAH.  No filler/bread crumbs?!  That's bad a$$.  Can't get more legit than that.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

Out here in the Holler, Maryland Crab has to be bought online. My buddy Zak, with the Bread Cakes, only gets Chinese Crab. Anyhow, I am saving the egg money to get 3 pounds of Fresh Maryland Jumbo Lump and will go with your minimalist recipe. Now I just need the  $150 to " get 'er done! "...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> Warren I just seen this it sounds great,after seeing the pic of that Bushel of Crabs I would have thought the real deal would have been posted.Hope I didn't miss seeing that post.
> Richie



The left over crabs were picked and the meat is going in crab soup for the Pa Gathering next week at pc farmers.

Thanks for the like Richie it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 21, 2019)

zwiller said:


> WOAH.  No filler/bread crumbs?!  That's bad a$$.  Can't get more legit than that.



Yea if you want a bread crumb and cracker meal sammie go to some restaurant in some the crab meat is not the main item.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Is that everything?
> No rolling in cracker crumbs, like with the "Mock" Crab Patties?
> Like.
> 
> ...



Nope straight up at my house.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nope straight up at my house.
> 
> Warren




Gracias!!

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 23, 2019)

Very nice and unique!


----------

